# 2009 Hope Mini X2 Pro Weights and Pics



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

So received these from https://www.wiggle.co.uk/

They were back ordered, but still shipped very promptly and qualified for free shipping. Sweet!

Here are the pics:










160mm Left hand lever, all bolts, all washers, no mounting bracket (most people use post mount these days)









Post Mount to IS adapter:









160mm Hope Floating Pro rotor (1.8mm thick I believe, so not the standard floating rotor)









140mm Right hand lever, all bolts, all washers









Post mount for rear brakes to frame (I haven't see a post mount rear frame yet) - same weight for the front and rear pic, hence same picture









140mm Hope Floating Pro Rotor









Tuning potential:
-Carbon Master Cylinder Reservoir cap from https://www.fibre-lyte.co.uk/
-Aluminum bolts for the levers (Hope supplies Ti)
-Ti or Aluminum washers (Hope supplies Stainless and really crappy quality ones)


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> Post mount for rear brakes to frame (I haven't see a post mount rear frame yet) - same weight for the front and rear pic, hence same picture


there are a few, Salsa Big MAMA is just one example. WW Frames are behind on this one.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for Sharing, good looking brakes. 2009 Turners have Rear Postmounts now.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

They look great, and the rotors look sweet! Will the cables require trimming?

I was hoping to see the weights closer to 300g though.......hopefully they perform well.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

civil said:


> They look great, and the rotors look sweet! Will the cables require trimming?
> 
> I was hoping to see the weights closer to 300g though.......hopefully they perform well.


Once I shorten the hose and put some Al fasteners and some Al washers it should be close.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats good to hear....wiggle has some great prices for those X2's right now....very tempting.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

you could go super weight weenie and only use three Ti rotor bolts per brake and three alloy per brake

maybe goodridge lines with the alloy hardware, or just replace the ti banjos etc with alloy


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> there are a few, Salsa Big MAMA is just one example. WW Frames are behind on this one.


 Ktm also has PM rear mount these days.









Thanks for the weights!!!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Nino's having a heart attack right now.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Nino's having a heart attack right now.


 I believe his ultimates are that light, or lighter...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

With his thumb on the scale during taring, yes.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Well actually my front Juicy Ultimate is lighter.

Caliper,lever, hose and bolts 226 grams (5 grams lighter if i dont use the Matchmaker clamp)
Hope Pro rotor 78g
6 Ti bolts 8 grams

= 312/307g

Cant compaire the rear as we use different rotor sizes.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Tiffster said:


> Well actually my front Juicy Ultimate is lighter.
> 
> Caliper,lever, hose and bolts 226 grams (5 grams lighter if i dont use the Matchmaker clamp)
> Hope Pro rotor 78g
> ...


I too have the 
Juicy Ultimates for my Kona Hei Hei Supreme. 
I tuned them with/ aluminum bolts for levers, Ti bolts for all caliper mounts, Ashima ARO-08 160mm, and 140mm rear, and I machined out the rear IS to Post Mount adapter. All that work and it is just barely lighter than the Hope Mini X2 out of the box. The one thing I do not like about the Avid Ultimates is the flex in the levers when you squeeze the brakes...

Don't get me wrong they are a good brake setup. but a PITA to bleed. Those stupid syringes make me cringe whenever I need to use them. The hopes use the old traditional bleeding method found on motorcycles and cars. Pop a hose on the nipple, pump the brake, hold, open bleed screw, close. Repeat. No stupid syringes.

Prices on the Ultimates aren't so great. Best price I could find was about 399 USD + shipping. These Hopes are lighter out of the box without me having to tune anything other than lever bolts. The set came out to 240 sterling pounds, with free shippipng. That translates to around 350 USD. Which is a smoking deal!

When I shorten the hose, get the Fibrelyte reservior cap, and aluminum fasteners for the hand levers, I'll re-weigh them just for you. 

Personally I think Sram stuff has fallen off lately. crappy castings on the X.O. and X.9. Rear D, and plastic feeling in the shift mechanisms. Oh and I forgot... Over weight SID forks.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Im not getting into an argument or anything but you must have some overweight Juicy's then.

My front is with the stock titanium bolts, no other modifications etc so it's "straight out the box" too and it's lighter.

If you look at another thread here there is a guy who has tuned his with alloy bolts like you plan and there 206g for the lever,hose,caliper so add a rotor at 78g and rotor bolts at 8g and your at 292 grams.

I disagree though with the bleeding - its a piece of cake to do, works brilliantly too. I agree however its not as easy as a car - push pedal down, release. Repeat :thumbsup: 

I also disagree on the Forks. My Sid team with a near full lenght steerer, startnut and Crown race is 1508 grams. That's pritty bloody good if you ask me.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Tiffster said:


> Well actually my front Juicy Ultimate is lighter.
> 
> Caliper,lever, hose and bolts 226 grams (5 grams lighter if i dont use the Matchmaker clamp)
> Hope Pro rotor 78g
> ...


You are comparing a Tuned brake versus a stock brake?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

No its not tuned - other than using a different rotor is all stock.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Is there something like Fibre Lyte but for the Ultimates?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Off the top of my head... 
My 2007 Juicy Ultimate out of the box were:
330g Front w/ 160mm G2 Clean Sweep Rotor (no IS to PS adapter)
334g Rear w/ 140mm G2 Clean Sweep Rotor (w/ post mount adapter)


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Batas:

Yeah Fibre lyte Can make them but they dont have any in stock. I asked and they would need one to be sent in so they could copy it - but i couldn't be bothered. If you get it done let me know please.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

I wonder how much weight could be saved... I don't have any spare to send them


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Tiffster said:


> No its not tuned - other than using a different rotor is all stock.


They come stock with Ti Bolts?


----------



## SingingSingleTracker (Sep 7, 2004)

How long did you have to wait for the brakes from Wiggle. I see they don't have any in stock (well - they've got a front brake). The rest say 0 in stock. Did you click add to cart and just wait it out?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

SingingSingleTracker said:


> How long did you have to wait for the brakes from Wiggle. I see they don't have any in stock (well - they've got a front brake). The rest say 0 in stock. Did you click add to cart and just wait it out?


I ordered Jan 3, 2009. 
Shipped Jan 9, 2009.
Received at the front door of my house in Toronto, Ontario, Canada Jan 12, 2009.


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: good looking brake!

but the colour doesn't fit my bike. 

What is the difference between X2 tech pro and X2 tech...Bolts....Lever...?

I can change the Bolts from steel to titanium(Rotor, Caliper)/aluminium(Lever).

The "Pro" Carbon Lever would be a very expensive Part...

Is it a big difference? What do you think...


----------



## Duff Man (Apr 10, 2007)

I just ordered a set of these too, 160mm front and rear. Should hopefully have them by the end of the week.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

snowdrifter said:


> They come stock with Ti Bolts?


Mine did, it seems.


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

i have the 2008 mono mini pro, used the new X2 levers, ( the mono mini pro X2 has the old lever) and they are SO much better! spoke to hope and they reckon that the X2 with lightweight rotors are only 45 grams heavier than the pro with carbon and Ti, think im going to change them........


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

Very good weights, but I was thinking that I can better buy for instance XTR. Because I have both IS mounting, and with the weight of the adapters extra I can better choose IS calipers. Correct?


----------



## Duff Man (Apr 10, 2007)

Curmy said:


> Mine did, it seems.


Yeah, that is one of the upgrades on the Pro making them more expensive than the standard Mini's


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

XTR brakes aren't that light by comparison to Magura or Hope.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

All bolts are Ti except for one place. But the washers are cheap stainless ones that have a huge burr on the ID. 

The torx M3x8 bolts that hold the Hope logo reservoir cap to the lever body is steel.


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

rockyuphill said:


> XTR brakes aren't that light by comparison to Magura or Hope.


I realize that, but are they more then 24 gram heavier then Hope/Magura, because I don't need adapters with them. I like the weight of these Hope's, but hate to pay this amount of money and ruin this great weight with f*¨*king adapters. We probably talk about a few grams when you count in these.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> XTR brakes aren't that light by comparison to Magura or Hope.


What is the weight of XTR brakes with no rotors? I was thinking about getting XTR rear to replace XT - and I do not want to mix and match other brands/bleeding procedures. Can not find exactly how much weight I would save..


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

XTR PM front brake no rotor (uncut hose) 248gms









XTR IS rear brake no rotor (uncut hose) 257gms


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> XTR PM front brake no rotor (uncut hose) 248gms
> 
> XTR IS rear brake no rotor (uncut hose) 257gms


Thanks! Not too bad. I would check my XT system weight on my AM bike. XTR are pretty cheap on chainreaction...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The XTR CL 160mm rotor is 134gms, which oddly enough is the same as a Marta SL rotor (106gms) and a DT Swiss CL adapter (28gms).

It would appear that a DT Swiss CL adapter and the Hope 2 piece rotor would be a good weight savings for my Marta SL's.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

dang, now you have me considering a set of these XTRs for my turner. CRC has them for substantially less than the new hopes cost.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

If I'm going to muddy the waters...

Marta SL IS front c/w rotor and the complete bolt kit 349gms









Marta SL IS rear c/w rotor and the complete bolt kit 363gms


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

interloper. i'd consider maguras for my hardtail, but they're way to spendy for my turner (i just don't like it enough, i suppose). those ain't that much lighter than the hopes that are on it, though. my $/g would suck.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Here are the cut and tuned weights

Original Hope Aluminum reservoir caps









Front brake reservoir caps from https://www.fibre-lyte.co.uk/
(Pretty cool guys to deal with, they were very fast to ship too)









Bolts (all sourced from https://torontocycles.com/):
4X Lever Clamp bolts (M5x10) Hope = Titanium / Tuned = Anodized Gold Aluminum
4X Reservoir bolts (M3x8) Hope = Steel / Tuned = Titanium SHCS (I couldn't find aluminum)
6X All Washers were Steel / Tuned all to Titanium (except for IS adapter on frame, those are aluminum now)

Front: 
69 cm long brake hose w/ Aluminum Lever clamp bolts









Rear:
220 cm long brake hose w/ Aluminum Lever clamp bolts









Fasteners for front (2x M6x18 titanium taper w/ 2x titanium washer)









Fasteners and mounting hardware for rear brakes (2X M6x18 Ti taper, 2X M6x15 Ti Taper, 2X Ti washer, 2X aluminum washer, and IS to PS adapter for 140mm rotor)









10X Canadian 10cent dimes @ 1.75g each.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmmm, that cap just might finish mine off...bad, bad, addiction!


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

Just got my Formula R1, and the front brake is 159g after I replaced the steel hose bolt on the caliper with an alu bolt from an old B4 SL brake. The rear is 171g. The front with a 160mm Scrub rotor, ti rotor bolts and alu PM bolts is 225g. This is the version with alu lever, I expect the carbon lever to save even more weight.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Ole said:


> Just got my Formula R1, and the front brake is 159g after I replaced the steel hose bolt on the caliper with an alu bolt from an old B4 SL brake. The rear is 171g. The front with a 160mm Scrub rotor, ti rotor bolts and alu PM bolts is 225g. This is the version with alu lever, I expect the carbon lever to save even more weight.


Ok that is pretty damn light...


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Ole said:


> Just got my Formula R1, and the front brake is 159g after I replaced the steel hose bolt on the caliper with an alu bolt from an old B4 SL brake. The rear is 171g. The front with a 160mm Scrub rotor, ti rotor bolts and alu PM bolts is 225g. This is the version with alu lever, I expect the carbon lever to save even more weight.


Pics please!

That is really light...


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I have some pics up on my website.

http://www.dogstar.no/

I saved 79g over my Oro Puro, which already had all the titanium bolts replaced with alu, even the long bolt holding the hose to the caliper. I'm guessing 100g weight savings over standard Oro Puro.

Ole.


----------



## ak greeff (May 21, 2008)

*mono mini vs x2*

how does one tell the difference between the x2 pro and the older mono mini pro? thanx.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I believe the levers are different. But the caliper is the same. I forget exactly...


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*More muddy, Marta SL with Ti bolts and Alligator rotor*

2008 Marta SL, front, post mount with uncut hose. I've since replaced the front rotor with Hope 2pc 160mm and saved another 6gms.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> I believe the levers are different. But the caliper is the same. I forget exactly...


Oh, I thought the calipers were different. I thought they changed the piston ratio to add more power. Don't quote me on it though. I would like to know too.

I run mini Pro v1. I love em, but I do see they are down on power from Marta or Oros.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

cheers, just wanted to say thanks for this post. ive referred to it many times and finally dropped the cash for these last friday after giving up on the races.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

caliper is different, made a bit lighter. Also the brakepads have alloy backplates!


----------



## tutosat (Apr 13, 2010)

Tuning potential:
-Carbon Master Cylinder Reservoir cap from [URL said:


> http://www.fibre-lyte.co.uk/[/URL]
> -Aluminum bolts for the levers (Hope supplies Ti)
> -Ti or Aluminum washers (Hope supplies Stainless and really crappy quality ones)


Where are found Ti or Aluminum washers ?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

tutosat said:


> Where are found Ti or Aluminum washers ?


torontocycle.com


----------

